# Hatching using little giant bater



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

So I checked a few of my duck eggs (what I think are duck eggs) and they have vains in them. Is that a good sign? I would assume so. I only checked a few. I couldn't tell much about the turkey eggs. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it means you have development going on.


----------

